# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مشاور برای ماه های پایانی

## parisa-konkoori

*سلام دوستان عیدتون مبارک . ببخشید اگه موضوعش تکراریه . برای این چند ماه کدوم مشاور خوبه ... میرهلی خوبه به نظرتون ... لطفا کسی که سخت گیره بگین .*

----------


## a.t.n

مشاور نمیدونم 
اما 
توی این بازه رتبه ها از ابتدای فروردین یعنی همین روزا شروع میکنن 
زرد عمومی رو زدن (اون کتابه که 37 تا کنکور عمومی رو داره )
و از ابتدای خرداد زرد اختصاصی 
(البته بعضی ها رو دیدم که زرد اختصاصی رو زودتر شروع میکنن و بیشتر رو سوالاش وقت میذارن که به نظر اگر وقت آدم داشته باشه روش دومیه بهتره )
و توی همون خرداد ماه از روش سه روز یکبار استفاده میکنند 
البته توی اون روش سه روز یکبار جدای از خود روشه که کانون میگه دیدم رتبه ها میگن خودشون یه برنامه جدا میریزن و زیست و دینی و شیمی و لغات ادبیات و... (بسته به نیاز هاتون مثلا شاید یکی بخواد کل قواعد عربی رو دوباره مرور کنه و یا هر چیز و یا درس دیگه و بیشتر حفظی ها)
رو دوباره مرور میکنن 
توی یه مصاحبه سارا همتی گفته بود که پشتیبان ویژه اش که مریم مجرد ثانی رتبه 4 کشور سال 93 بوده بهش گفته تو دوران جمع بندی زیست رو 2تا3 بار مرور کنه کافیه 
توی مصاحبه ها چیزهای خوبی میتونی پیدا کنی حتی اگه مشاور نگیری 

ببخشید که کامنتم با سوال تون یکی نبود 
اما به نظرم لازم بود که بهتون این چیزها رو بگم که در نظر بگیرید که چه کارهایی باید انجام بدید   :Yahoo (105):

----------

